# Help. Recording with POD XT via USB



## skinhead (Jan 30, 2008)

How can I do this? I'm using Cubase SX 3 BTW.


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 31, 2008)

well the USB function is just for updates and the Line6 edit, and ofcourse u can use his own ASIO if your soundcard sux 

but u must plug it into line in of the soundcard and put in the tuner options connected to: DIRECT/STUDIO


----------



## thedownside (Jan 31, 2008)

i only usb record with my pods. i havent used Cubase, but you need to go into the options and then find your sound/audio drivers settings. there should be a few dropdowns, look threw them and find the selection listing the pod. set them all to pod and you should be good to go.

and the usb is for much more the just updates and edit, direct recording with it is also awesome.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

Oneiros said:


> well the USB function is just for updates and the Line6 edit, and ofcourse u can use his own ASIO if your soundcard sux
> 
> but u must plug it into line in of the soundcard and put in the tuner options connected to: DIRECT/STUDIO


This is not true. You can record directly through USB. The Pod can will work just like any other sound device. You can use it as an external audio adapter. I do it all the time.


----------



## astrocreep (Jan 31, 2008)

Particularly cool about USB recording is that you can hear the amped sound (and whatever drums you are playing along with) and just srecord the clean unprocessed sound. You can then reamp that sound with whatever sounds you like, great for tweaking tones or for layering two or three amps on the same guitar part.


----------



## thedownside (Jan 31, 2008)

astrocreep said:


> Particularly cool about USB recording is that you can hear the amped sound (and whatever drums you are playing along with) and just srecord the clean unprocessed sound. You can then reamp that sound with whatever sounds you like, great for tweaking tones or for layering two or three amps on the same guitar part.



this is one thing i've never learned how to do with the pod, i usually just double track stuff playing them again. Does anyone know of any tutorials on how to set that up?


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 31, 2008)

sh*t man I didnt know that PP so basicly in cubase instead of my sound cards (ex. terratec phase26 ASIO) i use PODxt ASIO? and thats it???

cool!!!! I'll try this one as soon I get my pod from the rehersal place.
is the sound better? usually I use the line out and record it in cubase and I can hear eveything again it's okay


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 31, 2008)

thedownside said:


> this is one thing i've never learned how to do with the pod, i usually just double track stuff playing them again. Does anyone know of any tutorials on how to set that up?



Go to control panel > Line 6 Audio Midi Devices.

It'll give you some options on how to send the signal path


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 31, 2008)

basicly the podxt functions like a sound card? is it better to run with the POD or with the PHASE26 terratec?


----------



## Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

Oneiros said:


> basicly the podxt functions like a sound card? is it better to run with the POD or with the PHASE26 terratec?


Absolutely, running it through another audio interface will just be a hassle and possibly lower the signal quality.


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 31, 2008)

thank you man!!! I thought it'll boost it up...


----------



## skinhead (Jan 31, 2008)

So, which will be the best option to record with the POD?

Also, my soundcard is so so. Shit.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 1, 2008)

skinhead said:


> So, which will be the best option to record with the POD?


Directly into your computer through the USB port.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 1, 2008)

I haven't tried it with Cubase yet, but I recored direct to Acid Pro via USB all the time. Clean as a whistle, too.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 1, 2008)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Clean as a whistle, too.



 lol nice one!


----------



## smueske (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't know if this has been answered or not, but you just configure the input ports and the output ports for the Line6 ASIO driver in the host program.

1-2 is a summed mix
3-4 is tone one
5-6 is tone two

It's great and there's no latency. You have to make sure you update your firmware first and download the drivers from Line6. Without doing those two, the computer won't recognize the device.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 1, 2008)

smueske said:


> I don't know if this has been answered or not, but you just configure the input ports and the output ports for the Line6 ASIO driver in the host program.
> 
> 1-2 is a summed mix
> 3-4 is tone one
> ...



we should make a PODxt recording and live sticky  there are a lot of info out here for this and the posts are in all forums


----------



## skinhead (Feb 1, 2008)

Oneiros said:


> we should make a PODxt recording and live sticky  there are a lot of info out here for this and the posts are in all forums



That would be awesome. Or a complete song recording tutorial 



thedownside said:


> i only usb record with my pods. i havent used Cubase, but you need to go into the options and then find your sound/audio drivers settings. there should be a few dropdowns, look threw them and find the selection listing the pod. set them all to pod and you should be good to go.
> 
> and the usb is for much more the just updates and edit, direct recording with it is also awesome.



I didn't find that option  

Someone guide me


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 3, 2008)

please me too, because when I put PODxt VST in device menager there is no output sound? and my out cables are in my soundcard? I just have output via headphones, how do you listen to what you do then?


----------

